# Firewire -> USB Adapter



## unrealelement (9. Januar 2005)

Ich habe einen externen DVD Brenner mit usb anschluss.
Leider jedoch nur USB 1.1, drum ist die datenübertragung ewigs langsam um einen DVD zu brenen   
Da ich jedoch einen Firewireanschluss habe, dachte ich es gibt da villeicht so was wie einen Adapter von Firewire zu USB. Habe aber leider bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden.
Gibts so was überhaupt? 

gruss
manu


----------



## Cheese (10. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es so nen Adapter gibt, aber wieso schraubst du nicht ne USB 2.0 Erweiterungskarte rein? Kostet um die 5 bis 10€ und du brauchst dich nicht mit nem Adapter rumärgern...


----------



## unrealelement (11. Januar 2005)

> Kostet um die 5 bis 10€




wo kostet so eine pci karte so wenig?   
ich finde da nur karten für ca. 40€


----------



## Cheese (11. Januar 2005)

Belkin USB 2 PORT PCI CARD bei http://www.mindfactory.de für 10€... (Komponenten->Controller->I/O-Controller) 

und wenn du bei Ebay schaust, dann gibts die mit sicherheit auch noch Billiger... Ich hab mir damals eine für 5€ raus, hab ich aber ausgebaut, liegt momentan rum, weil ich so viele auf dem neuen Board hab....


----------



## Tobias Claren (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich will mich hier anhängen.....
Ich bzw. meine Mutter habe bzw. hat das gleiche Problem, aber es ist ein Notebook.
Daher geht auch keine Erweiterungskarte.

Gut wäre ein Kabel mit der Technik als kleiner Knubbel irgendwo dazwischen.

Eine PCMCIA-Karte soll es auch nicht sein, da ist zur Zeit der WLAN-Adapter drinn.
Es steht noch zur Überlegung eine PCMCIA-TV-Karte zu Verwenden.
Dann würde der WLAN-Adapter durch einen MiniPCI ausgetauscht (dafür müssten wir dann noch interne Antennen zum Nachrüsten finden, es ist ein HP "compaq nx9005") werden müssen.



Grüße,
Tobias Claren


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Leute, IEEE 1394 (auch als FireWire bekannt) nutz mal ne ganz ne andere Technik als USB.  

Gibt es denn ein Adapter vom Kühlschrank zum Fernseher, damit das Bild "cooler" wird?


Entweder ihr guckt mal nach ner kleinen Blackbox, die (aktiv!) das Signal umsetzt (dürfte recht teuer werden) oder Ihr rüstet USB 2.0 nach.


----------



## Tobias Claren (11. Februar 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leute, IEEE 1394 (auch als FireWire bekannt) nutz mal ne ganz ne andere Technik als USB.
> 
> Gibt es denn ein Adapter vom Kühlschrank zum Fernseher, damit das Bild "cooler" wird?
> 
> ...


 

? PCMCIA nutzt auch "eine ganz andere Technik" dennoch gibt es Adapter zu USB.
Oder USB zu ATA (externe Festplatten oder hier ein X's Drive Pro.

Daher heißt es auch "Adapter". Auch LAN nutzt eine "ganz andere Technik", und trotzdem gibt es Adapter für USB.....
"Adapter" sind nicht zwangsläufig nur dumme Kabelverbindungen.

Wenn mit "kleiner Blackbox" eine Elektronik gemeint ist die "aktiv das Signal umsetzt" dann habe ich genau das geschrieben!:

"Gut wäre ein Kabel -->mit der Technik<-- als kleiner Knubbel irgendwo dazwischen"

Soviel dazu.....
Besonders wissend kam die Antwort nicht herüber, auch wenn sie so aussehen sollte.....
Ohne diese Antwort hätte es sogar weniger unwissend gewirkt (obwohl dann nichts mehr übrig wäre).....

Eine PCMCIA-Lösung kommt nicht in Frage, und da es ein Notebook ist, auch keine interne Karte.....


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Ein Adapter-"KABEL" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein KABEL.
 Kabel sind per def. Kabel und haben keinen intelligenten "Knubbel".
 Knackpunkt ist eben, das USB die Geräte auch mit Strom versorgt, IEEE 1394 kann das nicht. Daher ist es auch einfach besiepislweise USB/RS232 (=Seriell) Adapterkabel zu bauen, RS232/USB hingegen dürfte verdammt schwer sein.

 Wenn Du einen HUB willst dann ist das was anderes. Aber da Dir meine Antwort ja nicht qualitativ hochwertig genug ist....

 Der Vergleich mit PCMCIA hinkt im übrigen mal dermaßen - da hättest Du auch sagen können "Strom geht in den Kühlschrank und den PC - warum kann mein Rechner keine Eiswürfel machen"?


----------



## Tobias Claren (11. Februar 2005)

fred31 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Adapter-"KABEL" ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein KABEL.
> 
> Kabel sind per def. Kabel und haben keinen intelligenten "Knubbel".
> 
> ...




Nicht wenn man danach angibt das "die Technik" in einem "Knubbel" im Kabel ist.

Es bleibt ein Kabel.

Es gibt ja auch USB-Kabel die zwei PC's als Netzwerk verbinden.

Da ist dann Technik drin.

Auch wenn der Quatsch zum Schluss mich verwirren soll..... Ich weiss das es keinen Sinn macht.....

Es ist technisch nicht unmöglich ein Kabel (bzw. den Chip dazwischen) zu entwickeln das USB2 in Firewire umwandelt.

Auch ohne Strom. Strom benötigt nicht jedes Gerät.


----------



## ithieman (19. Mai 2010)

"Knackpunkt ist eben, das USB die Geräte auch mit Strom versorgt, IEEE 1394 kann das nicht."
IEEE 1394a hat eine Stromversorgung, sogar meistens ganz ordentlich (1,5A, bis zu 48W). Umgekehrt (USB zu Firewire) dürfte es daher eher schwer werden.

Der kleinere (4polige) Stecker lässt nur die beiden Kontakte für die Stromversorgung weg.
"...liefert integrierte Stromversorgung für Geräte (8 bis 33 V DC, 1,5 A, max. 48 W), außer vierpoliger Variante, die keinen Strom liefert"
[http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewi...ezeichnung_.E2.80.9EFireWire_400.E2.80.9C.29]

Trotzdem bin ich genau auf der Suche nach soetwas. Kennt jemand eine passende Wandlerbox?


----------

